
 Magnetic Bearings That House Their Own Controls - AndrewWarner
http://mobile.nytimes.com/article;jsessionid=CF347C42A3F3060E72D27ACBE31EB40B.w6?a=524090&f=24
======
alofus
I've had the idea to travel to the sun to collect huge amounts of energy. But
how to store the energy and bring it back to earth? One possibility would be
to store it as rotational energy, and that would mean to attain a high number
of revolutions/sec (or alternatively do that with the spacecraft itself).

But I'm by no means an expert, so I want to ask: Could magnetic tools like
these be used to in-/decrease rotation and keep it stable? Maybe in a setup
comparable to quadcopters to control the rotation of the overall system?

------
albertsun
The mobile site is not actually a more pleasant reading experience.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Just for reference, my regular browser refuses to open the mobile version.

------
DanielBMarkham
This business looks like it has a tremendous amount of upside -- as they get
better, I'm sure the prices will come down, making them more and more
competitive in more and more markets. It could (if industrialized enough)
replace huge swaths of other industries.

EDIT: and on a personal note, these guys are about an hour away from my
startup. Go Southwest Virginia!

